# Couple silver maple and a Chinese pistache(pic heavy)



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m the worst about finishing and posting pieces, and Marc’s QOTW reminded me to get off my butt. All finished with danish oil... still need to buff and wax. My gradient background is filthy and on its last leg... I need to build a photo tent!

The pistache is roughly 13 1/2 by 4” with a rounded/rocker bottom. Lots of sap and little heart... much like it’s maker!


 


 


 


The silver maple bowls are roughly 11 by 5 and 12 by 4” respectively. The ‘calabash’ form has a rounded bottom while the other bowl has a flat. The photos of the bottoms seem to have the most accurate color.


 


 





 


 


 

Comments/criticism/suggestions always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2018)

Not a wood turner but looks great to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

All good pieces Doc! The pistache has kind of a yin/yang look to it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love that first one the best. All well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Feb 4, 2018)

Excellent work, David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’m the worst about finishing and posting pieces, and Marc’s QOTW reminded me to get off my butt. All finished with danish oil... still need to buff and wax. My gradient background is filthy and on its last leg... I need to build a photo tent!
> 
> The pistache is roughly 13 1/2 by 4” with a rounded/rocker bottom. Lots of sap and little heart... much like it’s maker!
> View attachment 141201
> ...



If I was Jewish, would I be able to eat pistachios from a pistachio wood bowl, or walnuts from a walnut wood bowl, never mind I was just yelled at for being a stupid man. Something about only flesh, as in animal flesh / meat. I still have no clue...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice bowls Doc! Are the maple cored from the same blank?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Nice bowls Doc! Are the maple cored from the same blank?



Same tree but no cores. The trunk was relatively small as I recall, and I’ve just about given up on saving anything under 10-11” when coring... I’ve got a pile of 5-8” bowl roughouts that I’ll probably never use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Same tree but no cores. The trunk was relatively small as I recall, and I’ve just about given up on saving anything under 10-11” when coring... I’ve got a pile of 5-8” bowl roughouts that I’ll probably never use.



I bought a pile of cores one time, I love them with the vacuum chuck, if they're dry I can crank out a ton of small bowls in a day or two.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Uhmmmm... So what you gonna do with all of those 5 - 8 inch roughouts you'll never use Doc?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm... So what you gonna do with all of those 5 - 8 inch roughouts you'll never use Doc?



Start fires with them? Taunt other members? Stack them higher? Trip over them? See if I can find them and put them up for trade on a website expressly designed for the bartering of wood related items? So many choices...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, I'm just thinking a lot of folks wouldn't be opposed to using little roughed out bowl blanks, and your shop wouldn't look like Tony's if you were to offer them up to other folks who might not be opposed to using them. Win-Win!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well, I'm just thinking a lot of folks wouldn't be opposed to using little roughed out bowl blanks, and your shop wouldn't look like Tony's if you were to offer them up to other folks who might not be opposed to using them. Win-Win!!



Never occurred to me that anyone might want them. Next time I make it out to the shop, I’ll see what I can round up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Start fires with them? Taunt other members? Stack them higher? Trip over them? See if I can find them and put them up for trade on a website expressly designed for the bartering of wood related items? So many choices...



If you want to haul them to Waco in August I'm betting you could sell them pretty easily. Just between me an Mikey you could unload a bunch. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (Feb 4, 2018)

2nd the roughed out bowls. They work out great for a quick turn for those of us with mini lathes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, they both came out super looking Doc!!



DKMD said:


> I’ve got a pile of 5-8” bowl roughouts that I’ll probably never use.



I'd be up for a few come spring/summer time....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> If you want to haul them to Waco in August I'm betting you could sell them pretty easily. Just between me an Mikey you could unload a bunch. Tony



You just hush!!!


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You just hush!!! View attachment 141246



Hey brother, you're welcome to come to SWAT and share in the spoils! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

SWAT is a LONG DRIVE from my house!


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> SWAT is a LONG DRIVE from my house!



Y'all have planes right?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh yeah...  $315 is cheapest ticket available. I'll have to get a mod's job on Wood Barter to buy a ticket out there!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I could just about drive that cheap, but the mother-in-law has a brother out there in Houston, and I'd have put up with a car load of women turning a 14 1/2 hour trip into 2 days on the road. And, the booze required to regain my sanity would break me! 

No actually, our vacation money is probably going to ND this year, oldest son is getting married in July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

Plus the fact that Houston is about 5 hours from Waco.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah, but fastest route there is I-10 straight through, and that takes you within a half hour or so of Houston.


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

True, coming in. Spend the night Thursday, meet up with us Friday morning.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

And, I'm not sure exactly where he lives, but I believe it is on the north side of town, so we're probably almost there regardless. He drives it about every 3-4 months against his children's and his sister's and his Doctor's wishes. He's headed back that way tomorrow in fact. Used to be a Truck Driver, it's nothing for him to hop in the SUV, leave 6 am and be here by 9 - 10 Pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> If you want to haul them to Waco in August I'm betting you could sell them pretty easily. Just between me an Mikey you could unload a bunch. Tony


And what about Jim??????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> And what about Jim??????



I'm sorry Jim, you're right. Doc, Jim and I will take whatever you bring, screw Mike!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 7, 2018)

Who knew silver maple could be so nice? I had some once and it always looked like it had dirt in the finish, wonder if it was mineral or perhaps because it was a roadside tree dust somehow grew into the wood. Anyhow nice bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Great looking bowls! They look so meticulously crafted! Think I'm even worse at posting than you are. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2018)

Some good looking bowls, but I too really like the pistachio. Those colored areas flanking the sides adds some pizazz!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

